

Facebook iPhone App Adds Recording and Sharing Video - Sharma
http://mashable.com/2013/01/28/facebook-app-update/

======
Sharma
Here comes Vine clone from Facebook. Invent, which is hard, but there is
always CLONING!!

------
sanjeev00733
how can i give points to this article?

~~~
Sharma
Click on the triangle icon shown before the title.

